# Anxiety/Depression



## Thancock760

Recent blood tests showed my meds were off again on my thyroid, and this is the first time my TPO was tested. Of course side effects were typical for me (anxiety, depression, hair loss, tired, cold, etc)

When going in to doctor this week and going over the myriad of issues I am having, I broke down and cried. (Mind you I am dealing with a recent death, family problems, 3 years of back/nerve issues and then thyroid disruption) Why is it that the first thing the doctor asks me is if we need to up anxiety meds???? I said I felt A LOT better since we adjusted thyroid meds and I thought that would be enough, then she said, well, while that helps, it is not going to take care of it as much as I presumed.

Why, WHY, why do they just throw meds at everything? Is crying in your doctor's office a kiss of death or what? God forbid you have feelings and let out your frustrations and have the doctor treat you like you are sane and human. Is it just me?? Am I crazy??


----------



## Lovlkn

You are under alot of stress and crying - that's why she offered the anxiety med's.

Take them - you might need them. Never turn down anxiety med's  Moving thyroid levels tend to cause anxiety.


----------



## Thancock760

Yeah I did t turn them down. It just makes you feel kinda like a nut when that is the first thing the offer you.


----------



## Lovlkn

I always refused anti depressants but found that anxiety pills such as Lorazaapam helped take the edge off my hyper anxiety,

I now take them to help me sleep and they certainly are not as easy to get for that than they are for anxiety.


----------



## Brahd

I find my anti anxiety meds help. It balances me out and keeps me calmer.I am more than happy to take them cos I'm less knotty.


----------



## Twinsie

Hello-I'm new here. I had Papillary carcinoma Feb 2012 and feel like my life has never been the same since...yah I know, duh! I have a history of panic/anxiety disorder but never took meds(was bad as a little kid, but subsided before cancer diagnosis). I feel like I'm losing my mind. I have panic attacks on and off and with those my body burns (prob the cortisol). I'm not sure what my levels are right now but I'm thinking based on my last labs that the TSH is around 1 so it's not super over suppressed. The slightest bit of stress will set me off for weeks with fight or flight..it's like my body cannot control itself anymore. When I used to get like that, it only lasted a day or two...now it feels like forever. So I'm sure my adrenals get exhausted which most likely ruins everything else and spins my body into disarray and ultimately I feel like I'm getting an autoimmune disease. I have seen so many docs/natural and holistic etc. currently my doc said I have a ton of free radicals and I need to detox (which I had suspected toxicity based on the rashes I get).... It's s never ending cycle of health issues. I now have OCD which I never had before and really stupid fears. I failed to tell you that a doc put me on Xanax when I was first getting panic attacks and I took a very low dose to sleep for only 4 or 5 weeks and that sent me into withdrawal....ringing in the ears...blah blah the list goes on and on. As you can tell I'm over it. I'm sick of fighting...I have hit my low. I'm about to give in and go on an anti anxiety but I fear all of he side effects due to the Xanax nightmare. I have tried a million natural products..some help some don't...but ultimately I want something that will stick. I have spiraled into a depression and I'm not the mother nor wife I want to be. Please help...any advice from my fellow anxiety sufferers would be great.


----------



## jenny v

Is your doctor only testing TSH? If so, that's not good. Patients with no thyroid need to have Free T3 and Free T4 tested every time as a way to dose their meds.


----------



## razstelusc

I wish you would tell my nurse that. I asked to have all that tested with my last labs and she said their wasnt a need to test the free t4 every time. They were going to test the tsh and free t3. She wanted to see what the doctor said. That aggravated me a little. Im fairly new patient with this doctor so im going to give it some time, but one or two more nonchalant comments like that I will move on.


----------



## aet2889

I’m sorry. I’ve been dealing with severe anxiety and depression it’s awful. And they always throw antidepressants in my face like try this or try that. I’m not sure what to do anymore. Please tell me that this disease gets better with time.


----------



## creepingdeath

It did for me.
I was close to ending it all if I didn't start feeling even somewhat like I used to.
It took me a few years to find the right doctor, type of hormone and dose to get to where I'm at now.
I still ain't like I was before thyroid problems came to be.
My treatment isn't perfect but some things are better than they ever were for me and slight symptoms come and go. I am optimistic about the future but.......................
if this is the best I'll ever get, I'll take it.

Keep searching....
You have to be in control of you getting better.
You need to make them listen............


----------



## Lovlkn

aet2889 said:


> I'm sorry. I've been dealing with severe anxiety and depression it's awful. And they always throw antidepressants in my face like try this or try that. I'm not sure what to do anymore. Please tell me that this disease gets better with time.


Once you get your labs into good range the anxiety will subside.

Do you have any recent labs with ranges you could share?


----------

